# Music



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just finished sorting out my CD's and making a catalog; anorak??? no ! a mate of mine had his stolen a few weeks ago ... now he is strugling to remember what he had ... and more importantly getting the insurance company to accept that he really did have around 450 CD's

A number of things have struck me about my CD's ... why did I buy some of them in the first place? ... when was the last time I played some of them? .... and that I have some decent stuff amongst them all and should play them more often.

Questions ...

What is your favourite album/CD of all time?

What do you think is the finest song/track or piece of music ever written?

What do you like or dislike about todays music?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good grief Ozzy and daughter signing a bolloxed up version of Changes ... on TOTP ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> What is your favourite album/CD of all time?


Too many to choose just one but the most played in the past 20 Years must be Meat Loaf "Bat out of Hell"



> What do you think is the finest song/track or piece of music ever written?


Birdie Song



> What do you like about todays music?


Nothing.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Led [email protected] Physical Graffiti

Jealous Guy (Lennon) / Fisherman's blues (The Watrboys)

Some totally crap, some excellent. I think Radiohead are very talented.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> > What do you think is the finest song/track or piece of music ever written?
> 
> 
> Birdie Song


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The one album/cd I keep coming back to is Reverence by "Faithless". They're a UK dance band but the album contains all sorts of styles .... I love it and never seem to tire of it, despite the fact that I'm a rocker at heart







.

It's impossible for me to choose the finest track/piece of music ever written there are TOO MANY!!!!!!!

Don't like that much about todays music. I still listen to Radio 1 but I find that a lot of it leaves me cold - too much rap and manufactured boy/girl groups. The modern groups I do like are usually in the style of old groups - such as The Datsuns (no frills rock). I also like the punky rock groups coming out of America at the moment - Good Charlotte & Bowling For Soup are two that spring to mind.

I like music and I'm prepared to give most things a listen, however Country music and Rap (in all its forms) does nothing for me at all!

I saw Ozzy and Kelly on TOTP .. a bit freaky really























Thanks for reading

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My favourite album is Stone Roses self titled first album ... odd but instictive choice.

Finest piece of music; Spem in Alium by Thomas Tallis

Todays music - mostly garbage in fact worse than garbage ... there is some good stuff if you can wade through the crap ... Radiohead ... Red Hot Chili's ... Primal Scream.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy - you might enjoy this









http://www.bbc.co.uk/totp/artists/t/tweets/

click on video clips!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Music is a tremendous influence on the young and I'm concerned about the gangster related stuff that the kids seem so obsessed by.

I heard that there is one album currently being advertised on TV called "get rich or die trying" Scarey stuff.

Suddenly the Birdie Song seems quite appealing.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Andy - you might enjoy this


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't really listen to todays music much although the lyrics on that Black Eyed Peas "Where is the love" made me at least have hope that there are some real songwriters out there still.

I like Busted's new video "glad I crashed the wedding" The Groom and best man look like their wearing my old wedding suit from the first time round.







80's grey suits eh!  Did you have a pair of white slip on's Roy? I did









I was deeply into blues at one stage, but also a big metal and heavy rock fan as well.

The Mrs like the Darkness Christmas one that's about to be released.

As for best ever? who knows? Bohemien Rap always polls top place yet I can't get Wayne's World out of my head when I hear it now.

Poss Tubular Bells? Or War of the worlds? I've a dream. Silver Dream Machine Mr Essex









I have the wife to blame for getting me into Enigma! Came home to her flat whilst "courting" legless one night. I crashed on the sofa. Woke up to Monk Rock blaring out. Never heard it before! Scared the s**t out of me didn't know where the hell I was







Mind you it's our fav music to s**g by now.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Do you have the 12" version PG?!?!?!?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Lately I've been listening to a lot of the White Stripes. They are simply amazing. Warren Zevons last album is also getting a lot of airplay. Best album is hard to choose. If forced I'd have to say Spike by Elvis Costello. Every song is a keeper and very unique.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mr C is here.

All modern pop except odd song should b banned.

Pete Waterman should be shot, considering the ignorance he showed on Pop Idol on Saturday.

Lemmy & Ozzy should be Knighted.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Moody Blues..........Hall of Fame

Grease............Frankie Valley


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am so depressed ... The ITV award for "Record of the Year 2003" .... is "Mandy" by Westlife ... yes that Mandy .... Barry Manilow; 1975.

Roy hurry up with the RLT4 please ... I need cheering up ... !


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SHOULD HAVE BEEN EVENESCANCE.

Westlife weren't the worst though surely?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I heard Mrs tips screaming "you've got to be joking" from downstairs. Must have been what she was watching









Just remember who votes for this sort of thing. Certainly isn't guys like us!

Now watch of the year, there is a different prospect.

RLT4 or DN?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

When I get my RLT..........

I'll tell you-maybe.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well back to the frozen steppe for a week ... don't I just love the vodka and the Tu-134's ... and the music of course ...  Russian Charts  Try Number 3 Долетай by Катя Лель she's my favourite - a bit better than Westlife and Mandy









Still it isnt all bad there is the RLT4 to look forward to


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Me? I like Bob Cray, Clapton, BB King. Not to mention:-

Jim Croce, Bill Whithers, Jeffrey Osbourne, Rufus, Anastacia, Brandy and Monica, Angie Stone, Robin Trower, Elton, Hendrix, Ray Charles, Police.........

The story goes on. Until I die, but music won't. Isn't that the good thing?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Now watch of the year, there is a different prospect.
> 
> RLT4 or DN?


No comparison,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You want to buy my DN Roy!!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

'Er no thanks Griff.

One went on Ebay for about a $1000 last week I beleive.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> What is your favourite album/CD of all time?


The Tain by Horslips or pretty much any Steeleye Span.

moan moan, why doesnt my Fender sound like theirs???

Why DID I sell my AC 30....what a prat I was.

Roger


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

All time favourite VERY difficult

SummerSet - Acker Bilk

Basin Street Blues Louis - Armstrong

Favourite Christmas record

White Christmas - Bert Kaempfert

They don't write music like they used to.........Why Not ?.

Frank (Old Man!!)


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger, not heard of them for a long time [steeleye Span] went to see them at Sheffield Crucible around 1973. cheers fred.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Used to be big time into 60's Bee Bop and contemporary Jazz.

Then one night I was at Ronnie Scotts watching Terence Blanchard and virtually went off it there and then.

I just went away thinking , what a load of self indulgent bull****.

I do still like some Jazz, especially dynamic big band music.

I'm a big fan of Maynard Ferguson and have been since I started learning to play in the 70's.

He plays uplifting and soulful music that brings a tingle to the spine rather than the music to top yourself by a lot of Jazz has become.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hard one this - I like loads, but not really the modern crap around today.....









Floyd

Blondie

Dire straits

U2

Police

Quo

Lizzy

....and so on.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Fred,

Hi, hope you are well?? been a bit frantic here lately.

Yes, S/Span...we used to see them regularly in the 70's, in fact I have met most of them (the regulars, Maddy, Rick, Nigel etc)...we were at the Colston Hall in Bristol, for one gig, there was a bomb scare and the theatre was evacuted out into the back road, and S/Span just went on playing in the street...it was great.

Regards

Roger


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I saw Maddy Prior at the Picture Playhouse in Beverly last year. She still tours, but has her own band. I bought one of her recent CDs and she signed it for me









She still does a great Gaudete







.... infact, I think I'll put it on now..

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mat,

I hope your Latin is better than mine!!!.........Enjoy.

Roger


----------

